# Site General > Site Info >  What is going on here?

## KevinK

Going to start this thread not as to spread negative information, but just for clarification. What is happening to ball-pythons.net? Are people just moving to Reddit and whatever? There were 11 comments total yesterday and it was a Sunday. I don't feel interest in the hobby is dwindling. Is it just that forums are kind of an old technology rather? I feel this is hanging over everyone's heads and it's not being addressed. I've never seen lack of activity like this on here...there are slow days, but the site has been very, very slow lately and I have been here roughly 10 years. I feel like mods and whoever else need to clarify. This is sad.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-20-2021),_Hugsplox_ (12-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-14-2020),_Toad37_ (12-14-2020)

----------


## Toad37

I've noticed the same thing. I just assumed that a lot of newer people have moved on to social media. I don't have any social media whatsoever so this is my only reptile platform I'm a part of. It's also close to the holidays so maybe people taking a little break.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020),_Hugsplox_ (12-14-2020),_KevinK_ (12-14-2020),_Spicey_ (12-14-2020)

----------


## KevinK

> I've noticed the same thing. I just assumed that a lot of newer people have moved on to social media. I don't have any social media whatsoever so this is my only reptile platform I'm a part of. It's also close to the holidays so maybe people taking a little break.


Reddit, to me is a jumbled mess of misinformation and I try to avoid it. Besides that I also don't use social media. In the past it seemed site traffic actually increased around holidays. This is not normal.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020),_Hugsplox_ (12-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-14-2020),_Toad37_ (12-14-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I've been wondering the same thing.  I've assumed it's a mix of issues- pandemic & politics that have been distracting to many, & perhaps the slow-down of forums in general.  I don't use other forms of social media either, & would prefer not to, so it's sad & a little confusing to me as well.  This has been a good forum, IMO, & I don't want to see it die out.  WHERE IS EVERYBODY?  Hello out there???  I don't think it's just the holidays, as it's been getting quieter here for quite some time.

I do check here multiple times a day...if anyone has more ideas, let's hear 'em?   :Snake:

----------

_KevinK_ (12-14-2020),_Sonny1318_ (12-16-2020),_Toad37_ (12-14-2020)

----------


## Hugsplox

I agree it's definitely slower here than it is in the BP sub on Reddit, and I would hate to see a mass exodus or just a lack of activity in general. That being said, I would rather be here any day of the week than go back to Reddit. I was on there for almost 10 years and left because of the toxic environment in the reptile and fish keeping subs. In the few months I've been on BP.net I've learned more about animal husbandry than I ever did on Reddit, or anywhere else for that matter.

I just feel like here I get a higher caliber response and overall more seasoned guidance on any issues I may have or am curious about than I do on say the Facebook groups or Reddit. Plus Reddit has this weird, attack culture. The BP sub moderator over there will straight jump down your throat if you suggest keeping a ball at under 70%-80% humidity constantly. There's no wiggle room, or room to suggest you keep animals any way that isn't in line with their care guides, and if you suggest it you get downvoted into oblivion. 

So in conclusion, from a new member's point of view. Is it slow here? Oh yea. Will I continue signing in every single day to see what some of you have going on and to continue learning from you? Absolutely. Quality users over quantity of users is what'll keep me hanging out here until they shut the site down.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020),_KevinK_ (12-14-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

I've noticed the same as well. Fewer and fewer comments, threads, etc. When there are new threads it's the same questions/topics that have been answered here a million times over. I've been on here 6yrs in April and while there have been waves of higher and lower activity levels, it's been particularly sparse recently. 

Surely some of that is due to folks being busy/holidays/etc, but I can't help but think that some of it is due to lack of interesting content on here and instead seeing hundreds of threads from new users asking why their new ball python isn't eating/shedding/pooping or the same people offering terrible husbandry advice without having ever owned a reptile. I imagine many members (myself included) are easily fatigued with such activity and choose to ignore the BS by no longer participating on here. Just my 2 cents.

----------

_Ba11er_ (02-05-2021),*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020),_Caitlin_ (12-16-2020),_KevinK_ (12-14-2020),_Reinz_ (12-15-2020),_Sonny1318_ (12-16-2020),_Toad37_ (12-14-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

I totally agree there has been a lot less activity and I am guilty of it. I know I am still a newbie around here, but I will try to help out with keeping this awesome place going. I don't have any social media or reddit so this is my only reptile platform and I would be devastated to see it go. Honestly, for me it was finals for all my classes that kept me from being on here, but now that the break is here I should be on a lot more.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020)

----------


## Spicey

Reddit is a hot mess, and I can never find anything over there.  I prefer the slower-paced forums over here.  Of course I am older, lol, so maybe it's just what I'm used to.  This really is a friendlier site.  People are brutal on Reddit.  Also, it could be that since most younger people are into immediate gratification thanks to the "smart" phones that old-fashioned communication taking a bit longer to get your information just doesn't give them the jolt they they have gotten used to. 
Also, this is a weird year.  Who knows what is going on, really?      :Confused:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020)

----------


## Snagrio

As someone who's quite new here (only joined a few months ago) I think a major hurdle for this place is the account approval system. With most places on the internet these days it takes mere seconds to set up an account and get chatting, but here it takes a bit longer since you need to be reviewed and approved first which can take days (took about half a week for me iirc?) and in an age where people want everything NOW NOW NOW that's sadly to this forum's detriment when it comes to getting new members.

That and the interface itself has a very "old internet" look with the grays and 2000's design which could make newcomers think "Oh, this must be a dead site that's still left up for some reason" and not engage any further.

Now, I for one don't mind these things (I'll take it over the social media vomit currently infesting society any day), but put yourself in the perspective of someone looking around for a place to discuss snakes and it gets a little more obvious why this forum is sadly dwindling... Even in my relatively short time here the lack of activity has been glaringly apparent.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2020),_Caitlin_ (12-16-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Snagrio, I wish I had a dollar for every time I got a private msg. from someone trying to sign up here & wondering why it was taking so long.  I think you're right about that, sadly.
We need to get these ideas across to those running this site.

----------


## mlededee

This forum is one of the very last remaining active reptile forums and it has been, FOR YEARS. Most other reptile forums closed their doors long, long ago. It is incredibly hard to compete with social media. That is what has caused the death of many amazing forums.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020)

----------


## mlededee

> As someone who's quite new here (only joined a few months ago) I think a major hurdle for this place is the account approval system.


I agree with this. Accounts are currently manually approved in order to avoid spammers from getting through. Unfortunately when you have a high traffic site, you get hit with lots of spam.

We either manually approve accounts, or we have a lot of spam get through that we have to clean up. I prefer catching the spammers before they hit the boards. 

But, what that means is that registrations are not approved instantly. It's a bummer for sure. Maybe worth re-evaluating.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts on these issues, mlededee- it really helps.  We all have different perceptions, for sure.  I've been a long time member on another herp forum that makes this one seem quite lively.  :Very Happy:   I do know what you mean about spammers...there have been several times when I checked in there, only to find some really bizarre or offensive spam, & it took days for it to be removed even after I msg'd... :Sad:   so I'm not sure that's a good trade off.  (Nothing says "dead site" more than spam left up for days & days.)  More brain-storming needed perhaps?

----------


## WrongPython

Another new-ish member here. I've also noticed that it's slowed down here quite a bit as of late and that there are a lot more "worried newbie" threads than normal. Perhaps it's a combined seasonal/pandemic thing? Between the holidays, the end of the academic semester, the stress of the pandemic, and a fair number of people turning their herps down for the winter, the US-side of the hobby (which seems to drive a lot of the traffic around here) may just be going into a winter lull.

 I'll take forums over social media for hobby stuff any day -- there's _less drama_, _more reliable advice_, more experienced keepers to connect with, and a veritable database of hobby knowledge to search through. I'm putting more emphasis on the first two because the drama and misinformation you normally find on social media are what _really_ drive me away from those various platforms. They're also two things that I think will ultimately damage the hobby as a whole. If I'm recalling things correctly, a couple of the major reptile podcasts (_MPR_ and _The Herpetoculture Podcast_, I believe) have actually discussed the rise of social media in the hobby and the consequences of it recently. I'm going to stop on this front here, because I don't feel like typing out the long list of grievances I have against social media (or at least the companies that run it) here.




> More brain-storming needed perhaps?


I think brainstorming some ways to improve the forum would be a great idea! It seems as though we're a bit overdue, actually. I have a few to start:


Perhaps we could reach out to one of the podcasts who have been lamenting the fall of forums lately and see if we could promote ourselves somehow? Getting our name out there may help generate a bit of activity. I'd also tentatively suggest the idea of sponsoring a podcast, though I'm not sure how that would actually work (particularly given the fact that we seem to have enough trouble getting people to sponsor the forum itself).Consider re-branding the forum? We're not just a ball python forum anymore, that's for sure! Perhaps showing that we're also a place for boa, _Morelia_, colubrid, and lizard keepers would help increase traffic around here.Consider updating and consolidating the sticky threads into a basic "how to" locked sub-forum _a la_ the "BP.net Guide to Ball Python Morphs." Perhaps we could throw in a some new FAQ threads -- like "So your BP won't eat... now what?" -- to obviously answer the questions people don't feel like skimming a full care sheet for. Worried new keepers will still continue to make the same old panicked posts, but maybe this would cut down on the volume a bit.

Food for thought! I'm curious to hear what others think and discuss things.

----------

_Ba11er_ (02-05-2021),*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_Caitlin_ (12-16-2020),*mlededee* (12-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

WrongPython-

Re your point #2- we're a lot more than just ball pythons, that's for sure- so you're right, & how would newcomers know that?  Re-branding might be a good idea, as our name doesn't begin to reflect our scope.   As I recall though, we have a sister forum for corn snakes- I suspect it's also pretty slow, but it's been a long time since I've looked, as I only have so much time to be on here.  Maybe we should merge AND re-name?  Many of us do have multiple species- I must admit that even I hesitated to join here (I've kept BPs in the past but they're not my favorite snakes, lol.) 

#3 Our stickies could (should) definitely be updated, & that would help to alleviate some of the annoyance factor when answering the same things over & over, lol.  I think for long time members, it does get a bit "old"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and that can affect the tone of our answers.  We do want to keep this upbeat & friendly here.  FAQ's would be very helpful.

#1 I'm not up on the podcasts, but we need to do something to get more notice.   :Good Job:

----------

_Hugsplox_ (12-15-2020),*mlededee* (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## mlededee

I have moved some of the posts in this thread to a new post in the Quarantine Room, in order to keep this thread productive and helpful. I am happy for people to discuss ideas that they have for the forum moving forward.

Private message me if you need access to the QT Room.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020)

----------


## Hugsplox

> WrongPython-
>  Maybe we should merge AND re-name?  Many of us do have multiple species- I must admit that even I hesitated to join here (I've kept BPs in the past but they're not my favorite snakes, lol.)


This is a solid idea. I came here for the ball python portion but was super excited to see a place for tropical fish, leopard geckos, and crested geckos, but then was disappointed when I saw the last posts in some of them were from 2018. If we had more people who were aware that this isn't a BP ONLY site we might could pull in some new users. I'm not sure how hard it is to change domain names on the fly, but I def. think it could help.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Reddit, to me is a jumbled mess of misinformation and I try to avoid it. Besides that I also don't use social media. In the past it seemed site traffic actually increased around holidays. This is not normal.


This^
Same applies to Facebook , Instagram, Pinterest etc etc 


Unregulated chaos the lot of them. 

Its so sad to see forums in decline ..
We have RFUK in the UK which is a similar site to this one but it went close to folding  early this year with traffic nearly drying up .. thankfully the members rallied around and were proactive in posting new threads and replies to queries- things are looking better these days ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_Hugsplox_ (12-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

_Rebranding/renaming/merging:_ Merging with a sister forum is definitely an idea we may want to keep in consideration, particularly if we both end up having trouble covering our server costs. Pooling our resources and traffic may increase our collective odds of survival as social media continues to chip away at other websites' individual userbases. I'm not sure how a merger would physically work, though -- ie. how would we port over and merge one forum's worth of posts, users, etc. to the other. We wouldn't want to inadvertently erase the years' worth of knowledge (via posts) and user activity on the "donor" forum in the event of a merger. I'm also not sure how things would work if we wanted to change our domain name/URL. From what I understand, you can't just change your website's domain name after it's registered. We'd definitely need to do more research on this front if we'd like to go that far in any rebranding efforts.

_Stickies/FAQ:_ The more I think about it, this is definitely a way we could make the forum an indispensable source of knowledge for the hobby. Anybody can come in and read our forum, and we can probably provide more quality (ie. reliable, accurate) information in a more organized manner than a similar effort on your average social media site/group. In short, we could be one of the better "you're new? Read this" resources for new hobbyists. If people are interested in pursuing this idea, I'd be more than happy to lend my skills as a writer, editor, and organizer and help lead the effort as best I can. I'd definitely need some more experienced keepers to help provide content, though -- I'm still a novice in this hobby, after all.
_
Podcasts:_ Took a look through my podcast list, and it looks like _The Reptile Gumbo Podcast_ is actually the one I was alluding to earlier (lol, sorry Gumbo people!)  :Razz:  They have a semi-regular "this week on the reptile internet" bit that they do based on input to their FB page, as well as their own "discussion group" that's meant to emulate a forum. Perhaps we could use the "reptile internet" bit to get our name out there? ie. One of us could make a post to that request to put it out there that a reptile forum is a) still here and b) bouncing around ideas to modernize, stay relevant, attract new users, and continue to serve the hobby. I'm pretty sure _that_ would get the hosts' attention.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_Hugsplox_ (12-15-2020),*mlededee* (12-15-2020)

----------


## Hugsplox

Great ideas all around. I can tell you one of the selling points to me once I got on here as a new user, was how friendly everyone was and the wealth of knowledge that I immediately had access to. We could really "sell" our forums based just on that I think. Another thought on rebranding, maybe we don't change the name, we just find a way to get the message out that BP.net isn't just about BPs. I mean the banner at the top says it all, "the friendliest online community for ALL your herping needs" not just BPs. 

If we can get the message out that you can come on here to talk bearded dragons, geckos, boas, fish, mammals, etc etc, maybe we can bring a whole new group of users on.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),*mlededee* (12-15-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020),Zincubus (12-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> I've been wondering the same thing.  I've assumed it's a mix of issues- pandemic & politics that have been distracting to many, & perhaps the slow-down of forums in general.  I don't use other forms of social media either, & would prefer not to, so it's sad & a little confusing to me as well.  This has been a good forum, IMO, & I don't want to see it die out.  WHERE IS EVERYBODY?  Hello out there???  I don't think it's just the holidays, as it's been getting quieter here for quite some time.
> 
> I do check here multiple times a day...if anyone has more ideas, let's hear 'em?


Maybe we should all try and be a bit more proactive ??

Everyone check in a few times each day , reply to new threads promptly, start new threads etc etc 


One of the busiest sections in RFUK is the Off Topic section .. .. Where we chat about something or nothing , some threads share jokes , talk about things that get us down/annoy us , or make us smile , theres a popular boxing thread  , tv series , movies etc etc .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),*mlededee* (12-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Great ideas all around. I can tell you one of the selling points to me once I got on here as a new user, was how friendly everyone was and the wealth of knowledge that I immediately had access to. We could really "sell" our forums based just on that I think. Another thought on rebranding, maybe we don't change the name, we just find a way to get the message out that BP.net isn't just about BPs. I mean the banner at the top says it all, "the friendliest online community for ALL your herping needs" not just BPs. 
> 
> If we can get the message out that you can come on here to talk bearded dragons, geckos, boas, fish, mammals, etc etc, maybe we can bring a whole new group of users on.


This ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020)

----------


## mlededee

We do not have a sister site. 

I don't necessarily think that changing the name/URL of a well established, 17 year old forum is a great idea. Our slogan is "The friendliest online community for ALL your herping needs." I understand that it is clear that the focus appears to be ball pythons, and that is because it is. But we do also pride ourselves in providing information on all species, which is also pretty clear if you come and take a look around. 

If were aren't BP.Net, then what would we be? We could do something like a second domain name that redirects to the same forum and tweak the graphics. But I am not sure we want to do a full rebrand.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021),_Sonny1318_ (12-16-2020),_Toad37_ (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

OK, somewhere (way back, something I read) I got the misinformation that the Corn Snakes forum was tied in with this one?  My bad... :Rolleyes2: 

Agree with you about the forum name...that would add too much confusion.   A second domain name with re-direct & a graphics tweak might be helpful though?  (I have no idea what's involved with that, financially or otherwise, as to how feasible that would be.)  We're just brain-storming here, your input is essential on this stuff, as to whether such changes would be helpful.

----------

_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## mlededee

I think that the most important thing we can do right now is try to build up activity on the forum. Zincubus added some great ideas above. When there are less new posts, people do a quick scan and leave. If there is more to look at, people stick around and then add their own posts and content and things pick back up. 

I want everyone to continue to feel free to add their ideas and brainstorming to this post. If we come together as a community, we can keep the community strong.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## Toad37

What about an app? I have the website quick saved to my phone home screen but people are all about apps nowadays. If that's financially feasible then you can do so many different things to the platform as well as keeping the actual website the way it is. I'm old school so I personally enjoy the actual website but an app might be something worth looking into.

----------


## Bogertophis

> What about an app? I have the website quick saved to my phone home screen but people are all about apps nowadays. If that's financially feasible then you can do so many different things to the platform as well as keeping the actual website the way it is. I'm old school so I personally enjoy the actual website but an app might be something worth looking into.


I'm "old school" too, but many would probably like that.  Good idea.

----------


## mlededee

> What about an app? I have the website quick saved to my phone home screen but people are all about apps nowadays. If that's financially feasible then you can do so many different things to the platform as well as keeping the actual website the way it is. I'm old school so I personally enjoy the actual website but an app might be something worth looking into.


Tapatalk is currently the best way to go if you prefer an app type feel for the forum.

----------

Zincubus (12-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> What about an app? I have the website quick saved to my phone home screen but people are all about apps nowadays. If that's financially feasible then you can do so many different things to the platform as well as keeping the actual website the way it is. I'm old school so I personally enjoy the actual website but an app might be something worth looking into.


I only access this forum and RFUK via the TapaTalk app 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

> Tapatalk is currently the best way to go if you prefer an app type feel for the forum.


You beat me to it  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## WrongPython

Thanks for the clarification and your input, mlededee! It's always nice to have admins weigh in on stuff like this.




> I don't necessarily think that changing the name/URL of a well established, 17 year old forum is a great idea. Our slogan is "The friendliest online community for ALL your herping needs." I understand that it is clear that the focus appears to be ball pythons, and that is because it is. But we do also pride ourselves in providing information on all species, which is also pretty clear if you come and take a look around. 
> 
> If were aren't BP.Net, then what would we be? We could do something like a second domain name that redirects to the same forum and tweak the graphics. But I am not sure we want to do a full rebrand.


This is actually a really good point. It sounds like we really need to put our status as "the friendliest online community for ALL your herping needs!" out there better and show that we're not _just_ a group of BP people over here, the same way Kingsnake isn't just for kingsnake people. So, what Hugsplox and Zincubus were talking about earlier. The only real idea I have on this front is public outreach/advertisement -- ie. getting one or some of the popular podcasts to mention us and what it's really like here.

As far as generating more content/posts/activity: perhaps we could start some sort of special weekly discussion thread series? Maybe they could focus on aspects of things such as hobby ethics, hobby history, applying things they've learned caring for one species to another, etc. Alternatively, we could start holding some sort of weekly or weekly-ish "book club" or "podcast club" where people could discuss new herp literature or podcast episodes. I feel like Reddit groups have weekly "mega-threads" like this that are fairly active; maybe something similar could work here?

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-15-2020),*mlededee* (12-15-2020),_Sonny1318_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## mlededee

> Consider updating and consolidating the sticky threads into a basic "how to" locked sub-forum _a la_ the "BP.net Guide to Ball Python Morphs." Perhaps we could throw in a some new FAQ threads -- like "So your BP won't eat... now what?" -- to obviously answer the questions people don't feel like skimming a full care sheet for. Worried new keepers will still continue to make the same old panicked posts, but maybe this would cut down on the volume a bit.


Yes, absolutely agree with this item. I cleaned up the stickies in a couple of the off topic type forums recently, but this needs some serious work. 

If anyone wants to create NEW sticky type posts, let's get that going. Anyone can create an informational type post at any time. A, "So your BP won't eat... now what?" post. New threads don't have to be questions or photo threads. Share your knowledge with a new post. It might get stickied or replace an old sticky.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## mlededee

> As far as generating more content/posts/activity: perhaps we could start some sort of special weekly discussion thread series? Maybe they could focus on aspects of things such as hobby ethics, hobby history, applying things they've learned caring for one species to another, etc. Alternatively, we could start holding some sort of weekly or weekly-ish "book club" or "podcast club" where people could discuss new herp literature or podcast episodes. I feel like Reddit groups have weekly "mega-threads" like this that are fairly active; maybe something similar could work here?


Do it! I can supply tons of media type sources. Podcasts, YouTube channels, etc. If you want to talk about this stuff, start the discussion!

I can make a new forum/section for this type of discussion if it is warranted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Thanks for the clarification and your input, mlededee! It's always nice to have admins weigh in on stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a really good point. It sounds like we really need to put our status as "the friendliest online community for ALL your herping needs!" out there better and show that we're not _just_ a group of BP people over here, the same way Kingsnake isn't just for kingsnake people. So, what Hugsplox and Zincubus were talking about earlier. The only real idea I have on this front is public outreach/advertisement -- ie. getting one or some of the popular podcasts to mention us and what it's really like here.
> 
> As far as generating more content/posts/activity: perhaps we could start some sort of special weekly discussion thread series? Maybe they could focus on aspects of things such as hobby ethics, hobby history, applying things they've learned caring for one species to another, etc. Alternatively, we could start holding some sort of weekly or weekly-ish "book club" or "podcast club" where people could discuss new herp literature or podcast episodes. I feel like Reddit groups have weekly "mega-threads" like this that are fairly active; maybe something similar could work here?


Sorry to keep harping back to RFUK but it has got a bit of life back into it by being a bit more community based .. with threads titled how are you feeling today?  Coronavirus daily update / thoughts thread ,  What are you listening to these days the what made you smile thread where you can upload a funny news story/ funny image from the internet/ funny thing that happened to you / cute photo of your dawg asleep or whatever ..

Anything but get people talking/ reading / replying but it doesnt HAVE to be snake based .. just encourages more forum traffic 

Edit 
One I may try here is the Random photo thread ... where you can just show your silly or creative side .... or the What the hell is this thread where you post a photo of something interesting but unusual ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021),_Sonny1318_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sorry to keep harping back to RFUK but it has got a bit of life back into it by being a bit more community based .. with threads titled how are you feeling today?  Coronavirus daily update / thoughts thread ,  What are you listening to these days the what made you smile thread where you can upload a funny news story/ funny image from the internet/ funny thing that happened to you / cute photo of your dawg asleep or whatever ..
> 
> Anything but get people talking/ reading / replying but it doesnt HAVE to be snake based .. just encourages more forum traffic 
> 
> Edit 
> One I may try here is the Random photo thread ... where you can just show your silly or creative side .... or the What the hell is this thread where you post a photo of something interesting but unusual ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree- some forums I've previously experienced also had a thread for shared humor...& who needs that, right?

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Presumably any new off topic threads go in Members Forum / Hisses and Hugs section ??

Or is there an off topic area !?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## mlededee

Off Topic Cafe: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/foru...Off-topic-Cafe

----------

Zincubus (12-16-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Off Topic Cafe: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/foru...Off-topic-Cafe


Thanks thats very useful... but what is the Members Forum / Hisses and Hugs then ?
Kinda confusing..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## ApepApocalypse

I pretty much never post here, but I check out the forums at least once a day & have been noticing the slow traffic too. It's worrying. This place is the only online forum I'd trust with quality snake advice, and I've gotten plenty of it! It's like magic-I use the advice, and bam, problem gone(and brain a bit less stupid!) 

I wonder how many users are like me, where they only post if they have a snake related problem but never post in the other threads for whatever reason despite being frequent visitors. It doesn't seem like the number of guests has been dropping that much either-could be that the forums have a "for advice only" problem, and are getting overshadowed by social media platforms? :Confused:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2020)

----------


## Pengil

I also almost never post here anymore either, although I do pop in most days just to check and see what's going on, and what new, interesting topics there might be. I've also noticed an influx in threads of newbies asking the same questions repeatedly, but very few posts outside of that category. 

I may be speaking only for myself, but Covid has impacted the amount of time I've been able to spend on the forum, simply because work seems to have taken over my life. Changes in schedule (nights to days), facility changes, and an absurd amount of MOT have zapped a lot of my energy, and I wouldn't be surprised if I wasn't the only one, especially if any of our regulars are in the medical field. Financial difficulties due to hour/paycuts and layoffs may have forced some people to either get second jobs or cut out luxuries like internet, both of which would decrease forum traffic as well. 

I like a lot of the suggestions that have been put forth thus far, and I do think updated stickies would be immensely helpful. This is still my go-to forum for anything reptile related, because as some have pointed out, social media reptile (or pet) sections in general tend to be absolute cesspits. At least here we can post pictures without having people scrutinize everything in the room/enclosure to look for anything that they can criticize.  :Rolleyes2:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2020)

----------


## mlededee

> Thanks thats very useful... but what is the Members Forum / Hisses and Hugs then ?
> Kinda confusing..


When you purchase a platinum level subscription to the forum, you have to option to create your own member forum. That is a forum created by a platinum level subscriber (a long time ago). Maybe we should consider closing the old member forums to new posts if they are confusing?

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2020),_Sonny1318_ (01-20-2021),Zincubus (12-16-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> When you purchase a platinum level subscription to the forum, you have to option to create your own member forum. That is a forum created by a platinum level subscriber (a long time ago). Maybe we should consider closing the old member forums to new posts if they are confusing?


Ahh .. I was wondering why I wasnt allowed to create new threads in that section .. so yes maybe time to delete the sections that have been dormant for years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Bogertophis

Well this is an obvious suggestion, but most of us know other people who keep reptiles, or we meet new ones with common interests, like in pet stores & all...do we remember to suggest this forum to them?  I hope so.

----------

_Hugsplox_ (01-19-2021),*mlededee* (01-19-2021),Zincubus (01-20-2021)

----------


## Husbandry.Pro

Here's my 2 cents after poking around....from a software engineer perspective, and someone who pays attention to usability. 

The site isn't responsive, and difficult to use on mobile phones. Most of the internet traffic is mobile. Mobile first should be the new mindset.

I went to install Tapatalk, to make my life a bit easier, and it's not pulling the list of forums in properly on a new installation - so, today, it's not usable. Not sure if this is a permanent issue with Tapatalk, or not....but, I also didn't see any reference on the site when taking a quick look, to see if Tapatalk is the recommended method to use this site via Mobile.

I also come from a time when Forums were the cornerstone of the internet, before the FB's and Reddits. It does take a really good core of dedicated users to keep the activity flowing, to engage new users, and to foster discussion. From what I see in this thread, there are some people who care very deeply about that - it's nice to see.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-20-2021),_Hugsplox_ (01-20-2021),*mlededee* (01-20-2021),_Sonny1318_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Here's my 2 cents after poking around....from a software engineer perspective, and someone who pays attention to usability. 
> 
> The site isn't responsive, and difficult to use on mobile phones. Most of the internet traffic is mobile. Mobile first should be the new mindset.
> 
> I went to install Tapatalk, to make my life a bit easier, and it's not pulling the list of forums in properly on a new installation - so, today, it's not usable. Not sure if this is a permanent issue with Tapatalk, or not....but, I also didn't see any reference on the site when taking a quick look, to see if Tapatalk is the recommended method to use this site via Mobile.
> 
> I also come from a time when Forums were the cornerstone of the internet, before the FB's and Reddits. It does take a really good core of dedicated users to keep the activity flowing, to engage new users, and to foster discussion. From what I see in this thread, there are some people who care very deeply about that - it's nice to see.


A sincere thanks to you for your input, and  :Welcome: too.  I hope you'll continue to participate & help us grow better.  Love your logo!

----------


## richardhind1972

I find it so much easier to use Tapatalk too, like zincubus I'm on rfuk as its us based in the uk, but has been so quite also. Just so much easier for  uploading pics

I check in on both forums a few times a  day on my phone on break and lunch  time at work to see if there's been anything new going off, but as I'm  on a different time zones I'm  often late to the table and other people have answered the questions. so I often just like the post   to show the op that someone has at least  acknowledged it

It is difficult in the middle of a world wide pandemic for people to access certain things, A lot of people have had the normal working days turned upside down, with either having to work from home and kids being home schooled due to  school closures over covid, we'll in the uk anyway
Think it's the same for alot of you guys/girls on the other side of the pond too,
I'm hopeing by the end of the year things will start to feel a bit more normal
Fingers crossed anyway

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2021),Zincubus (01-20-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Well this is an obvious suggestion, but most of us know other people who keep reptiles, or we meet new ones with common interests, like in pet stores & all...do we remember to suggest this forum to them?  I hope so.


I send a copy of the website  link to loads of people ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Here's my 2 cents after poking around....from a software engineer perspective, and someone who pays attention to usability. 
> 
> The site isn't responsive, and difficult to use on mobile phones. Most of the internet traffic is mobile. Mobile first should be the new mindset.
> 
> I went to install Tapatalk, to make my life a bit easier, and it's not pulling the list of forums in properly on a new installation - so, today, it's not usable. Not sure if this is a permanent issue with Tapatalk, or not....but, I also didn't see any reference on the site when taking a quick look, to see if Tapatalk is the recommended method to use this site via Mobile.
> 
> I also come from a time when Forums were the cornerstone of the internet, before the FB's and Reddits. It does take a really good core of dedicated users to keep the activity flowing, to engage new users, and to foster discussion. From what I see in this thread, there are some people who care very deeply about that - it's nice to see.


Id certainly give TapaTalk a few more tries over the coming days .. 
Maybe delete the app and reinstall it ..

Did you download it with a WIFI connection  - obviously far quicker to download and less chance of any initial glitches.

As Ive said if I didnt have TapaTalk I simply wouldnt bother going into all my favourite forums . 

Ive got two forums that arent compatible with TapaTalk and I rarely bother to log in and thats if I even remember about them in the first place ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Id certainly give TapaTalk a few more tries over the coming days .. 
> Maybe delete the app and reinstall it ..
> 
> Did you download it with a WIFI connection  - obviously far quicker to download and less chance of any initial glitches.
> 
> As Ive said if I didnt have TapaTalk I simply wouldnt bother going into all my favourite forums . 
> 
> Ive got two forums that arent compatible with TapaTalk and I rarely bother to log in and thats if I even remember about them in the first place ..
> 
> ...


Heres my HomePage  :Wink: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Sonny1318

What would be awesome if it was easier to post pictures from an iPad without having to use tapatalk or what ever its called. My snakes look like anacondas compared to the photos I have posted now, lol. I would love to share more photos. 💪✌️

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-20-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I have another suggestion:  One thing that might have turned off newcomers in the past has been the "teasing" by members when someone finds a relevant topic in an old thread, & adds their question or comments to it, only to be met with "dead thread" comments from us, instead of answers.  I think we all need to remember that some of these folks are just finding their way around here & posted where they thought their topic fit the best.  This happens fairly often, so IMO there's a few things we could (& should) do about it. 

For one thing, old threads are valuable reading, but maybe we should lock them at some point, so no further comments are added & a new thread on that topic must be started?  That would eliminate the chance of anyone reopening an old thread.  If someone really has relevant information later on, they can always post a link to the old thread & continue with a new thread, right?  (I participate in another forum- a political one- and on that platform, once there are no replies for 15 days following the last comment, it's automatically locked.  Would that work here?  Not necessarily 15 days though, but maybe after several -3 to 6- months?- since many topics here are health issues that takes time to change or resolve.) 

Second, maybe we could all be more aware of the way "dead thread" comments might be backfiring on us here- it's not exactly a "welcome mat" is it?  It seems to me that many of the new members that were met with jeers of "dead thread" disappeared & posted no more after that?  Perhaps they thought "here it goes again" -meaning the hostility found on other social media sites?  If we're really here to be of help, I think we've been sending to wrong message at times.  If we start locking old threads, that will eliminate the problem easily.

Since we're still billing ourselves as "the friendliest online community for all your herping needs", I think this is one easy way we could improve.  What do you all think?

----------

_Ba11er_ (02-05-2021),_Hugsplox_ (02-04-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-03-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> I have another suggestion:  One thing that might have turned off newcomers in the past has been the "teasing" by members when someone finds a relevant topic in an old thread, & adds their question or comments to it, only to be met with "dead thread" comments from us, instead of answers.  I think we all need to remember that some of these folks are just finding their way around here & posted where they thought their topic fit the best.  This happens fairly often, so IMO there's a few things we could (& should) do about it. 
> 
> For one thing, old threads are valuable reading, but maybe we should lock them at some point, so no further comments are added & a new thread on that topic must be started?  That would eliminate the chance of anyone reopening an old thread.  If someone really has relevant information later on, they can always post a link to the old thread & continue with a new thread, right?  (I participate in another forum- a political one- and on that platform, once there are no replies for 15 days following the last comment, it's automatically locked.  Would that work here?  Not necessarily 15 days though, but maybe after several -3 to 6- months?- since many topics here are health issues that takes time to change or resolve.) 
> 
> Second, maybe we could all be more aware of the way "dead thread" comments might be backfiring on us here- it's not exactly a "welcome mat" is it?  It seems to me that many of the new members that were met with jeers of "dead thread" disappeared & posted no more after that?  Perhaps they thought "here it goes again" -meaning the hostility found on other social media sites?  If we're really here to be of help, I think we've been sending to wrong message at times.  If we start locking old threads, that will eliminate the problem easily.
> 
> Since we're still billing ourselves as "the friendliest online community for all your herping needs", I think this is one easy way we could improve.  What do you all think?


I agree totally !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-03-2021)

----------


## mlededee

I am not sure that there is any way to have the forum software automatically close threads after a certain time frame. 

I do agree on being kind to those that bump up old threads with new questions. We can ask them to start a new thread for their question in order to get more attention (and then close the old, bumped thread). Sometimes new users don't actually know how to start a new thread--that is a common question that comes through via the Contact Us form. So they might just need a little guidance.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I am not sure that there is any way to have the forum software automatically close threads after a certain time frame. 
> 
> I do agree on being kind to those that bump up old threads with new questions. We can ask them to start a new thread for their question in order to get more attention (and then close the old, bumped thread). Sometimes new users don't actually know how to start a new thread--that is a common question that comes through via the Contact Us form. So they might just need a little guidance.


But threads can be manually closed, right?  Forgive me, I have no idea how much hassle that might be, just asking.

My usual response is to answer the question when an old "necro" thread is revived, & then suggest that opening a new thread is usually more effective, or words to that effect.  But it's been a tradition here (I was reminded today in one thread*) for members to make a little 'fun' of old threads being revived, & it occurred to me that it's probably perceived as unfriendly to a newcomer.  No one really means anything by it, but new people who are shy about posting to begin with don't know that.

*https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...fect-your-bill

> > > https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...=1#post2750138

----------


## mlededee

Yes, threads can be manually closed by a staff member.  :Smile: 

If there is relevant new content to be added or discussed in an old thread I see no problem with that. When someone posts on a really old thread, it means they probably used the search function to find that old content (or did a fair amount of looking around to get there). Which is great! That is how people find answers without asking repetitive questions. 

Thread necromancy is not something that is even a known concept to people that are new to forums. So we should be nice to them while they learn.  :Good Job:

----------


## Spicey

I've been on websites where the hammering for resurrecting dead threads was merciless and downright cruel.  I haven't seen that on this site.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2021)

----------


## Hugsplox

> I have another suggestion:  One thing that might have turned off newcomers in the past has been the "teasing" by members when someone finds a relevant topic in an old thread, & adds their question or comments to it, only to be met with "dead thread" comments from us, instead of answers.  I think we all need to remember that some of these folks are just finding their way around here & posted where they thought their topic fit the best.  This happens fairly often, so IMO there's a few things we could (& should) do about it. 
> 
> For one thing, old threads are valuable reading, but maybe we should lock them at some point, so no further comments are added & a new thread on that topic must be started?  That would eliminate the chance of anyone reopening an old thread.  If someone really has relevant information later on, they can always post a link to the old thread & continue with a new thread, right?  (I participate in another forum- a political one- and on that platform, once there are no replies for 15 days following the last comment, it's automatically locked.  Would that work here?  Not necessarily 15 days though, but maybe after several -3 to 6- months?- since many topics here are health issues that takes time to change or resolve.) 
> 
> Second, maybe we could all be more aware of the way "dead thread" comments might be backfiring on us here- it's not exactly a "welcome mat" is it?  It seems to me that many of the new members that were met with jeers of "dead thread" disappeared & posted no more after that?  Perhaps they thought "here it goes again" -meaning the hostility found on other social media sites?  If we're really here to be of help, I think we've been sending to wrong message at times.  If we start locking old threads, that will eliminate the problem easily.
> 
> Since we're still billing ourselves as "the friendliest online community for all your herping needs", I think this is one easy way we could improve.  What do you all think?


I agree with the necro thread situation. It's a little aggravating because I've seen members complain about all the "my BP won't eat" newbie threads, but in the necro thread situation, people are searching and finding posts that answer their questions, and posting with additional questions. So I guess my question to those users would be, would you rather see these new guys searching and exhausting their options before posting in an old thread, or continue to see the "help he won't eat" new threads?

For one I'm happy to see someone using the search function before posting.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I agree with the necro thread situation. It's a little aggravating because I've seen members complain about all the "my BP won't eat" newbie threads, but in the necro thread situation, people are searching and finding posts that answer their questions, and posting with additional questions. So I guess my question to those users would be, would you rather see these new guys searching and exhausting their options before posting in an old thread, or continue to see the "help he won't eat" new threads?
> 
> For one I'm happy to see someone using the search function before posting.


Same here.  I'm glad they're searching & reading up, and if we lock the old threads so they cannot add to them, they'll soon figure out (or ask) how to post a new thread.  This seems the best "solution" to me, & certainly the most welcoming way?  We have to remember that new members may be young & may have previously been "bullied" (as some have privately told me).

I understand that the world is a brutal place that reinforces "survival of the fittest" but I don't see how that helps the pet snakes that belong to owners needing help if they're too intimidated to get answers & help from us here.  If their first post is met with derision for adding to an old thread, is it likely they'll make a second?  Some will, but I also fear that too many won't.

----------

_Hugsplox_ (02-04-2021)

----------


## Hugsplox

> Same here.  I'm glad they're searching & reading up, and if we lock the old threads so they cannot add to them, they'll soon figure out (or ask) how to post a new thread.  This seems the best "solution" to me, & certainly the most welcoming way?  We have to remember that new members may be young & may have previously been "bullied" (as some have privately told me).
> 
> I understand that the world is a brutal place that reinforces "survival of the fittest" but I don't see how that helps the pet snakes that belong to owners needing help if they're too intimidated to get answers & help from us here.  If their first post is met with derision for adding to an old thread, is it likely they'll make a second?  Some will, but I also fear that too many won't.


Right, I've said a couple of times that there's a reason I left a nameless other site to come here. The community is just better. I like to think we're all firm when we need to be, and forgiving when it's warranted. I've seen a lot of people display a level of patience with new keepers on here that you just won't get anywhere else.

We can really sell this community if we all just put the effort in.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2021),Zincubus (02-04-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Same here.  I'm glad they're searching & reading up, and if we lock the old threads so they cannot add to them, they'll soon figure out (or ask) how to post a new thread.  This seems the best "solution" to me, & certainly the most welcoming way?  We have to remember that new members may be young & may have previously been "bullied" (as some have privately told me).
> 
> I understand that the world is a brutal place that reinforces "survival of the fittest" but I don't see how that helps the pet snakes that belong to owners needing help if they're too intimidated to get answers & help from us here.  If their first post is met with derision for adding to an old thread, is it likely they'll make a second?  Some will, but I also fear that too many won't.


Yes ... this is the perfect solution.. people can still view and learn from old threads but they wont be able to ask for photos and the sellers location for a for a for sale thread from 12 years ago ... it will save a fair bit of embarrassment as well 

 :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2021),_Hugsplox_ (02-04-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2021),_Spicey_ (02-04-2021)

----------


## Caitlin

I guess I'll share a little feedback if it's OK. I've been an admin on a variety of message boards since message boards were a new thing...and that's roughly when dinosaurs walked the earth. There's no escaping the reality that overall usage of traditional message boards like this one is declining; that's just a function of the fact that change is inevitable. But it's also not time to give up entirely on message boards - they can definitely remain active even through the onslaught of other social media options, and can continue to serve a valuable purpose.

But they have to be handled a bit differently than they were in the past. Just as an example here (and please don't take this as being negative; I love this site), if I were Empress of Everything (lol) I'd remove all guides that are more than just a few years old and threads that haven't been used for a couple of years, lock them, tuck them into a separate 'archive' section at the bottom of the home page, and post updated guides - EVEN IF the updated information is largely the same as in older guides. I'll be blunt - when I go to a reptile site, I typically won't bother to read guides or FAQs that were posted more than maybe three years ago. Even if basic parameters like humidity and temperature obviously haven't changed, if the main guide itself was posted in 2015, you're not going to get much interest. Why would I read/comment on a guide when the author hasn't bothered to update it or post additions or new comments in years? Users want to be sure that they are getting the most current information. And multiple guides/FAQs that were posted years ago give the whole site a dated vibe.

Some guides or FAQs are no longer as helpful as they could be, and that can be a turn-off. For example, a lot of new keepers start out with glass tanks. The 'How to set up a glass tank - with pictures!' guide looks really appealing. Until you click on it and see that the pictures are mostly gone now. Culling or updating guides like that would help a lot.

You have an entire section (BP.net's guide to ball python morphs) that hasn't had a new post since 2011. Once a user understands that the entire section is simply meant to illustrate morphs and explain basic genetics, then the 2011 post dates make sense. But to a new user, seeing a whole section that at first glance seems unused gives the whole site an out-of-date look. If there's a way to make it clear at first glance that you have a section dedicated to photographs and explanations of various morphs, that'd help. And I am most definitely not a BP person, so I'm not sure about this - but if there have been additional morphs developed since 2011, then the section needs to be updated.

So that's my main point - that doing whatever you can to promote the fact that this site represents the best and most current information will help. I hope you take this in the supportive spirit in which it's intended. I'm a relatively new user here but I recommend the site all the time and would like to continue my participation for a long time.

----------

*mlededee* (02-04-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-04-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2021),Zincubus (02-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very helpful & well-thought out post, Caitlin.   :Good Job:   Your experience is very relevant.

----------

_Caitlin_ (02-04-2021),Zincubus (02-04-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

This is probably a good place if any to post this...

I cannot figure out how to get any kind of notification to threads that have new posts. I tried "subscribing" to the threads I post in or just want to follow, and with some digging found a section that is supposed to show those threads which have new posts, but they do not. "Subscribed Threads with New Posts: (0)" I know for a fact some of those I have not clicked on before checking that, and clicked the threads themselves and there is new replies. Is there something I am doing wrong maybe?

Not being able to stay engaged in conversations as easy certainly isn't helping people stay active imho. I have to just check the Home- Recent Threads, and even that appears to be a little iffy what shows as unread.

----------


## Bogertophis

> This is probably a good place if any to post this...
> 
> I cannot figure out how to get any kind of notification to threads that have new posts. I tried "subscribing" to the threads I post in or just want to follow, and with some digging found a section that is supposed to show those threads which have new posts, but they do not. "Subscribed Threads with New Posts: (0)" I know for a fact some of those I have not clicked on before checking that, and clicked the threads themselves and there is new replies. Is there something I am doing wrong maybe?
> 
> Not being able to stay engaged in conversations as easy certainly isn't helping people stay active imho. I have to just check the Home- Recent Threads, and even that appears to be a little iffy what shows as unread.


Good point- I read this before & got side-tracked before I could respond, but since I don't know the answer, you didn't miss anything.  :Wink:  I've used other forums that notify me, but this one never has.

----------


## mlededee

Probably should have posted here as well, but we got the subscription issue resolved in a PM:

Make sure you have selected the thread subscription method that you prefer in your User Control Panel: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/prof...do=editoptions

Scroll down to Messaging & Notifications. In the Default Thread Subscription Mode menu choose the option you want. 

Your subscribed threads are here: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/subscription.php

With the email notification option, I will say that you get one notification when something new is posted to a thread you are subscribed to. You don't get a notification for each new post, only the first one. It's a limitation of the software unfortunately. 

You will see all threads that you have posted to or started in your subscription list. Also any threads that you have chosen to subscribe to via the Thread Tools>Subscribe to this Thread option.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-22-2021)

----------


## BlueOrleans1290

Aha.. Hi, of course I'm one of the new 'worried noobies' [to this forum at least] but I do have to say that I really hope this place survives. Even with some prior knowledge on snakes, this place has taught me more in almost a week than anything else in all the years I've lived. Thank you to everyone on here that makes that happen for us. As a worried noob, I really appreciate it, and I say thank you 😊 God bless you all 🙏

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-22-2021),_dakski_ (02-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-22-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Well Ive said this before ( more than once lol) ... but I frequent this quite a few forums and I use the free app called TapaTalk .


Its a one stop place for all your favourite forums and also has a fabulous one click photo upload option .


Anyways you can see all your threads or all your posts for all your forums.

You can set it to notify you of any responses...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-22-2021)

----------

